# seeking albino frog info - thumbs up or down?



## Junglebetti (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm developing a reputation for being a fishtank freak, and was asked to take in two tennis-ball sized aquatic albino frogs who have outgrown their 10gal home. I know that they are predatory and can get to be grapefruit-sized, but that's about it.

I'm ready to say no to this opportunity, but I also want to be sure that I'm not missing out on something coooool. I could make a 20gal available to them, but have no idea what their substrate/heat/feeding requirements are. Also, I wonder how often I would _have_ to give them live food; as I've stated in previous posts, my friend's firebelly oscar "Fido" already takes a toll on my guppy colony.

I don't want to take in something only to have to re-home it later; I'm still feeling like a looser for relinquishing a 10inch pleco (a 'freebie' who came with a used 55gal).


----------



## mpskittles (Aug 18, 2009)

go for it! you'll love them!! try feeding them frozen foods if you dont wanna dip into your guppy colony... and as for the set up of their new home, just do the same thing you would do if you were setting it up for tropical fish.


----------



## Junglebetti (Mar 6, 2010)

Turns out that the little boogers aren't albinos, which means I won't name them Seigfried and Roy
- instead I think they'll be Ren and Stimpy!*r2 
They are 5 and 7 years old, supposedly M & F. Will they spawn?
They arrive tomorrow afternoon, so I took all my guppies out of my 20 gallon, (guppy par-tay in my dining area 55gal!) put all the gravel and plants in a *new* 55gal and put lots of large stones from my other tanks into the 20. I've read that they shouldn't be more than 12 inches from the surface of the water, and I've got that covered for the majority of the tank. I also found and rinsed off two old plastic plants to give them a little bit of privacy. The filter and biowheel for this tank is nice and mucky already.*w3
What kind of frozen food would be good for them?


----------



## Junglebetti (Mar 6, 2010)

They are both girls! Perhaps they will be named Thelma and Lousie?

ANYWAY, I am not sure if I should keep the filter in the tank with them, I've read that it really disturbs them. Does anyone have any information/advice about this?


----------



## Junglebetti (Mar 6, 2010)

'Laverne and Shirley' are comfortable in their 20 gallon tank now, but will be going on a road trip this weekend because I found them a new home! 
I needed a happy distraction from the sudden death of one of my housecats, and their previous owner really needed one less tank to tend to. Their new owner has lots of African clawed frog experience, and is excited to add them to her existing flock-o-frogs. 
Having amphibians in the house has been a fun experience, but has also made me realize that I am a _fish_ person. By the time my tank is cleaned and ready for different inhabitants, I should have a new group of guppy fry! I'm going to try to keep some virgin females aside to do some selective breeding later this summer. *w3


----------

